# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Armët kimike siriane: Tërhiqet kryeministri Rama, JO planit pë çmontimin në Shqipëri

## shigjeta

Luftuan ashper per te hequr plehrat.....per te sjelle armet kimike!!!


*Armët kimike siriane mund të shkatërrohen në Shqipëri*

Zyrtarët amerikanë po shqyrtojnë mundësinë për të shkatërruar armët kimike siriane në territorin shqiptar. Lajmi i publikuar në “National Journal” e rëndit Shqipërinë mes 8 vendeve të mundshme për shkatërrimin e arsenalin kimik sirian. Gjithashtu, po negociohet edhe me vendet e tjera si: Norvegjia, Belgjika, Rusi, SHBA, Kina, Franca dhe Britania e Madhe. 

Por Ministria e Jashtme e Norvegjisë e ka kundërshtuar idenë e shkatërrimit të armëve kimike në territorin e saj, me pretendimin se nuk kanë eksperiencë dhe kushtet teknike për të bërë të mundur një gjë të tillë. 

Sipas Iniciativës për Kërcënimet Bërthamore, Uashingtoni ka kërkuar që aleatët e tij të Evropës perëndimore të marrin në konsideratë shkatërrimin e armëve kimike në vendet e tyre përkatëse. Duke u bazuar në vendimet e ndërmarra me zyrtarë të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës gjatë javëve të kaluara, Paul Walker, drejtor i sigurisë mjedisore dhe qëndrueshmërisë në organizatën “Green Cross International” u shpreh se Shqipëria, Belgjika dhe Franca, por duke theksuar këtu Shqipërinë dhe Belgjikën, janë opsionet më të mundshme për ta realizuar shkatërrimin e armëve kimeve të Sirisë. Shqipëria thuhet se është më e interesuar të pranojë disa ose të gjithë arsenalin e armëve kimike të Sirisë. 

“Shqipëria në vitin 2007 ishte vendi i parë në botë që shkatërroi të gjithë arsenalin e saj të armëve kimike në mënyrë të verifikueshme gjatë një periudhe 6 mujore, duke përdorur furrë djegie gjermane por duke i ardhur në ndihmë edhe teknika zvicerane”,- është shprehur Walker. 
“Shqipërinë ma kanë përshkruar entuziaste lidhur me këtë çështje” tha Charles Duefles, i cili ka shërbyer në vitet 1990’ si zëvendës kryetarë i Komisionit Special të Kombeve të Bashkuara. 

“Ka gjasa që Shqipëria të fitojë shumë para nga shkatërrimi i armëve kimike të Sirisë dhe një sipërmarrje e tillë do t’i bëjë ata qytetarë të mirë ndërkombëtarë”-u shpreh Richard Butler, i cili më parë ka shërbyer si drejtor ekzekutiv i komisionit special të Kombeve të Bashkuara për çarmatimin e Irakut. 

Megjithatë Shqipëria duke ndërmarrë një përgjegjësi të tillë do të përballet edhe me sfida të mëdha si sigurimi dhe logjistika. Gjithashtu, disa ekspertë janë shprehur se Shqipëria njihet si një vend shumë i korruptuar në sektorin publik dhe shton mundësinë se disa armë kimike nga arsenali i Sirisë mund t’i çojë në treg të zi ose tek ekstremistët. 

Ambasada Shqiptare në Uashington nuk e ka komentuar këtë çështje. Sipas Walker, Shqipëria mund të jetë një opsion i mundshëm por ekspertiza e dobët e teknikës dhe sigurimit mund të paraqesë probleme duke shtuar se këtë çështje mund ta realizojë ashtu siç duhet një vend i zhvilluar mirë. Mbetet ende e paqartë nëse ligjet e mjedisit të Shqipërisë mund të jenë më tolerante se ato të kombeve të Evropës Perëndimore. Megjithatë, çdo shenjë paralajmëruese që procesi i shkatërrimit mund të sjellë tym helmues apo kontaminim të ujërave nëntokësorë përbën jo vetëm problem serioz për shëndetin publik, por gjithashtu edhe një përgjegjësi politike për Uashingtonin dhe aleatët e saj, pasi janë ata që po mbikëqyrin këtë përpjekje”-u shpreh Walker. 

Sipas rezolutës së Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së, arsenali i armëve kimike të presidentit Assad duhet të transferohet jashtë Sirisë brenda janarit 2014 dhe të shkatërrohen përpara qershorit të po këtij viti. Sipas raportimeve, bëhet fjalë për më shumë se 1 mijë ton armë kimike. 

Momentalisht nuk ka ende një reagim zyrtar nga qeveria shqiptare për lajmet e përhapura në mediat e huaja. Ndërkohë ambientalistët shqiptarë i kanë bërë thirrje qeverisë që të refuzojë kërkesën e OKB-së për transferimin e një pjesë të arsenalit të armëve kimike të Sirisë për t’u shkatërruar në Shqipëri.

 Aleanca Kundër Importit të Plehrave, është shprehur se transferimi i armëve kimike të regjimit të Bashar Al Assad është kundër ligjeve dhe interesave të vendit. 

_(er.nu/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## Ziti

do dalin tani edi rama dhe do thoj - jo po gjerat kane ndryshuar, kemi kerkese nga aleati yne me i madh, amerika.

----------


## benseven11

Pse armet kimike duhen shkaterruar jashte Sirise nuk e kuptoj?
Nje lajm ketu nga CNN thote qe po shkaterrohen ne Siri.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/31/world/...-weapons-opcw/

----------


## shigjeta

Artikullin ne origjinal mund ta lexoni me poshte

http://www.nationaljournal.com/globa...ction-20131030

Po sipas burimit te mesiperm, sugjerimi fillestar thuhet se ka ardhur nga Rusia




> Of the countries still mulling a possible role, Albania is said to be most keen on accepting some or all of Syria's chemical arsenal. One U.N. source said the Southeastern European nation may have been initially approached by the Russian government about taking on the project.

----------


## _MALSORI_

asgje te keqe nuk ka..nuk e di pse ka kaq frike nga gjera te tilla..nese keto arme shkaterrohen sipas parametrave bashkohore pse duhet te shqetesohemi..ne kemi shkaterruar qindra ton mbetje kimike te regjimit komunist dhe askush nuk tha obobo cka po behet..plus tonelata te tera armatimesh te tjera qe vashdojne te shkaterrohen edhe sot..edhe plehrat le te vijne ne shqiperi sipas parametrave mjedisore..ska asgje te keqe..shqiperia vetem fiton..

politikanet e dine qe keto gjera jane te ndjeshme dhe e bejne gogol..

----------


## Qyfyre

Do kerkoj ndere Amerika patjeter. Shpresoj mos ndodhe

----------


## BOKE

*Pse pranoi Shqipëria që të bëhet pjesë e shkatërrimit të armëve kimike të Sirisë?*

Publikuar më 01.11.2013 | 

Në vitin 2007, Shqipëria u bë vendi i parë në botë që shkatërroi të gjitha armët kimike, ku në mënyrë të verifikueshme eliminoi 16 ton gaz mustard dhe agjentë të tjerë toksikë. E bëri këtë në një periudhë 6-mujore duke përdorur furrë djegieje gjerman dhe asistencë teknike zvicerane.

Bjorn Arne Johnson, kimist që është marrë me çështjen e armëve kimike prej më shumë se 30 vitesh, thotë në një intervistë për “Voice of Russia”, arsyet se pse Shqipëria vendosi të jetë pjesë e procesit për shkatërrimin e armëve kimike të Sirisë.

Kur flasin për planin e shkatërrimit të armëve kimike, pse pikërisht Shqipëria? A e shihni si racional një vendim të tillë për të shkatërruar armët siriane në tokën shqiptare?

Shqipëria së fundmi ka shkatërruar të gjitha armët e saj, kështu që mendoj se për këtë arsye e kanë përzgjedhur si vend të mundshëm.

A mendoni se Shqipëria është i vetmi vend që teknikisht mund ta bëjë një gjë të tillë?

Jo, jam i sigurt që ka edhe vende të tjera. Por për momentin janë katër vende, të cilave iu është kërkuar një gjë e tillë: Shqipëria, Belgjika, Franca dhe Norvegjia. Prandaj kanë përfunduar tek Shqipëria, besoj.

A mund të na flisni për pasojat? Njerëzit kanë nisur që të bëhen nervozë kur dëgjojnë se armët kimike do shkatërrohen në vendin e tyre. Po ju pyes se sa e rrezikshme është një gjë e tillë? Çfarë pasojash ka për mjedisin? A ka rrezik për njerëzit që janë pranë vendeve të demontimit?

Natyrisht që është e rrezikshme. Por mendoj se siguria rreth vendeve të demontimit është gjithmonë e mirë dhe procedura është e njohur. Nuk mendoj se nëse bëhet në një vend me siguri, duhet të ketë probleme. Kështu që mendoj se askush nuk duhet të jetë i frikësuar.

Pyetja tjetër është se Shqipëria ka shkatërruar vetëm 16 ton, kurse Siria ka mijëra ton me gaz sarin? Si mund të transportohet diçka e tillë?

Ata kanë diskutuar për ta bërë diçka të tillë me anije. Por më duket se Suedia ka thënë se mund ta transportojë me avion. Dhe mendoj se kjo është e mundur që të bëhet nga Siria për në Shqipëri, për shkak se nuk duhet të kalojnë vende të tjera. Për shkak se kjo metodë është përdorur në Norvegji, mendoj se do jetë e pamundur për shkak se duhet të kalosh shumë vende dhe mendoj se do nuk do ketë një leje për ta bërë këtë. Por nga Siria në Shqipëri mendoj se kjo është e mundur.

Por nga pikëpamja teknike sa e mundur është që kjo të bëhet në mënyrë të sigurt? Duhet të kemi parasysh edhe presionin e ajrit, ndryshimet. A është e rrezikshme?

Nëse këto armë vendosen në kontejnerë të sigurt dhe futen në një avion si “Hercules”, mendoj se është e mundur që të bëhet një gjë e tillë. Nuk ka ndonjë presion të madh në një avion të tillë.

Mirë. Le të flasim për mundësinë që një gjë e tillë të bëhet në Siri, sa e vështirë mund të jetë për të krijuar një sistem të ngjashëm me atë në Shqipëri? A është e shtrenjtë kjo? Kërkon shumë për ta krijuar? Mund të duhet shumë kohë për të krijuar furra djegieje që mund të shkatërrojnë në mënyrë të sigurt këto armë në Siri?


Read more: http://voiceofrussia.com/2013_11_01/...truction-3989/

Ndoshta do të duhet kohë për të bërë një gjë të tillë. Dhe mendoj se kjo është arsyeja pse nuk e bëjnë. Natyrisht Siria nuk është një vend i sigurt për ta bërë këtë gjë. Por kemi edhe një rezolutë që kërkon që Siria të largojë armët kimike nga vendi përpara fundit të vitit. Është një afat që askush nuk do ta shkelë.

Kjo ndoshta është një çështje më shumë politike: A mendoni se Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët do të pranojnë të merrnin pjesë në këtë proces? Qytetarët mund ta kundërshtojnë këtë gjë? Nuk mendoj se do të isha i lumtur që një gjë e tillë të ndodhte afër meje…


Read more: http://voiceofrussia.com/2013_11_01/...truction-3989/

Sërish, është shumë e rëndësishme të kesh informacion për këtë gjë. Sepse siç e thashë, vetëm fakti që janë armë kimike i terrorizon njerëzit. Prandaj duhet një shpjegim dhe një garanci për atë që duhet bërë.

Mendoj se rreziku më i madh mund të jetë gjatë transportit. Sepse mund të mos jetë e frikshme në furrën e djegies por kur avion të kalon mbi krye... 


Read more: http://voiceofrussia.com/2013_11_01/...truction-3989/

Mendoj se duhet bërë me anije, por sërish do ketë diskutime. Suedia thotë se mund t’i largojë me avion. Por mendoj se këto gjëra do diskutohen, edhe pse unë preferoj anijen.

"Shekulli"

----------


## BOKE

*Prapaskenat e negociatave për shkatërrimin e armëve kimike në Shqipëri*

Publikuar më 01.11.2013

Rusia do të jetë vendi që do të mbikëqyrë shkatërrimin e armëve kimike të Sirisë në Shqipëri. Përveç asistencës në transportim dhe shkatërrim, Rusia do t’i paguajë Shqipërisë për këtë proces afërsisht 2 milionë dollar. Marrëveshja është arritur me negocimin e SHBA-ve.

Lajmi raportohet nga gazeta ruse “Kommersant”. “Ka arsye të besohet se vendi për shkatërrimin e është gjetur, dhe do të jetë Shqipëria”, ka thënë një burim diplomatik për gazetën. 

SHBA-të kërkuar për të gjetur një vend me pagesë për shkatërrimin e këtyre armëve kimike, pas nuk u ofrua asnjë vend vullnetar. Fillimisht SHBA-të negociuan me Turqinë dhe Jordaninë por këto vende nuk pranuan. Më pas u arrit një marrëveshje me Norvegjinë për të marrë në konsideratë kërkesën, por në fund edhe ata refuzuan.

Faza e parë për shkatërrimin e armëve kimike të Sirisë nis sot më 1 nëntor, ndërsa faza e dytë më 15 nëntor. Organizata për ndalimin e Armëve Kimike (OPCË) ka rënë dakord me autoritetet siriane që këto armë të shkatërrohen jashtë territorit të Sirisë. Kushti i vetëm i Sirisë është që transporti i armëve të mos kryhet nga SHBA-të.

Në këtë situatë, Shqipëria mbetet e vetmja zgjidhje reale. Sipas ekspertëve, Tiranë është tërësisht e orientuar nga SHBA-të dhe Uashingtoni nuk mund ta refuzojë. Krahasuar me fqinjët Shqipëria ka një infrastrukturë më pak të zhvilluar, por ka një eksperiencë të mirë në këtë fushë gjashtë vite më parë, kur u bë vendi i parë në histori që shkatërron plotësisht armët kimike. Në 2007, Shqipëria shkatërroi rreth 16 tonë gaz mustardë dhe substanca të tjera toksike të akumuluara gjatë periudhës së Enver Hoxhës. 

Shekulli

----------


## unreal

> do  zoti    dhe  e bejne trasportin me  avion duke kaluar nga greqia,  dhe per fat te mire bie  avioni ne greqi, pasojat................


Nese lajmi eshte i vertete...do zoti dhe keto arme kimike nuk i bien Greqise sepse populli nuk ka faj, po atyre qe e bene te mundshme nje gje te tille.
Qytetaret nuk duhet te heshtin rreth kesaj po te protestojne me te gjitha mjetet demokratike.
Ato 2 milion dollare do te shperndahen tek kreret partiak dhe qeveritar,populli do t'i vuan pasojat.

----------


## Qyfyre

2 milion eshte shume qesharake

----------


## Albo

Nje plak socialist i thekur ne Tirane, pasi degjoi lajmin e armeve kimike siriane qe do te shperbehen ne Shqiperi, reagoi me fjalet:

"Ore e ka lene mendja fare kete budallane tone qe kemi ne krye? Ne qaheshim per importin e plehrave te Berishes, ky na sjell helmet kimike nga Siria!"

Albo

----------


## unreal

Thash 2 milion,mendoj s'e lexova diku,pak rendesi ka kjo.
Te sjellish arme kimike dhe t'i shkaterrosh ne Shqiperi nuk ia vlene as per 2 miliard.

----------


## unreal

> Nje plak socialist i thekur ne Tirane, pasi degjoi lajmin e armeve kimike siriane qe do te shperbehen ne Shqiperi, reagoi me fjalet:
> 
> "Ore e ka lene mendja fare kete budallane tone qe kemi ne krye? Ne qaheshim per importin e plehrave te Berishes, ky na sjell helmet kimike nga Siria!"
> 
> Albo


S'ka faj ky plaku yt (cfare datelindje eshte, e din?)
Pleherat qe solli Berisha ishin plehera organike.

----------


## derjansi

> Nje plak socialist i thekur ne Tirane, pasi degjoi lajmin e armeve kimike siriane qe do te shperbehen ne Shqiperi, reagoi me fjalet:
> 
> "Ore e ka lene mendja fare kete budallane tone qe kemi ne krye? Ne qaheshim per importin e plehrave te Berishes, ky na sjell helmet kimike nga Siria!"
> 
> Albo


ni plak socialist ne tiran, ni socialist i thek ne NY, ni socialist tjeter ne korce etj etj a e kupto sa qesharak bohesh mor burr

ktu po qiten petlla na hava qeveria shqiptare nuk ka mor asni vendim kto jan thjesht hamendsime qe shigjeta i paska mledh aty ktu neper koridoret e OKB sepse siq e kemi vu re administratoret e ca smoda te fsh kan sy e vesh gjithkun

----------


## Wordless

Gërdeca, armë kimike dhe më vonë armë bërthamore !! Shqipëria ka qen dhe mbetet vënd eksperimental. Mjer ne që jetojmë këtu. Që pas vitit 2000 sëmundja e tumorit është bërë si epidemi gripale. Ushqime të skaduara dhe me kimikate, perime e fruta me lloj lloj helmi që i fryn si tullumbace, mish me hormone, demontime armësh, mijra tela korenti që varen mbi kokat tona , fakale ngado , plehra ngado, tym makinash,furrash gëlqerore e fabrikash, në rrugë digjen goma e kazanë plehrash ... Çfarë ka ngelur më pa u provuar këtu ?

----------


## tiranasi90

ket qi kon thon mediat e kuqe jon traplliqe per te mos thon k*rlliqe se nuk lejohet me shkrujt ksi gjonash ktu se lexojn ene kalamojt masan ene nuk o mire.

----------


## loneeagle

Nese vertet ndodh kjo eshte me tmerr se plerat e Italise qe do sillnin ne Shqiperi. Shqiperia ne asnje menyre te mos e pranoj sepse nuk jemi ne gjendje/te afte te bejme procedura te tilla.

----------


## tiranasi90

nejse mo ene ket rradhe fajin e ka Saliu

----------


## benseven11

> Nje plak socialist i thekur ne Tirane, pasi degjoi lajmin e armeve kimike siriane qe do te shperbehen ne Shqiperi, reagoi me fjalet:
> 
> "Ore e ka lene mendja fare kete budallane tone qe kemi ne krye? Ne qaheshim per importin e plehrave te Berishes, ky na sjell helmet kimike nga Siria!"
> 
> Albo


Rama me pranimin ka kryer nje akt egoist,krejtesisht per interesa
personale politike,per te  fituar kredi,mbeshtetje dhe favore si person
nga ruset dhe amerikanet.Rama indihmon sot amerikanet qe me vone 
amerikanet dhe ruset ti bejne favore dhe perhapin reputacion pozitiv per Ramen
dhe konsiderojne friend.
Rames nuk i plas shume se sa kimikate hyjne,cfare jane nga kalojne edhe si do perfundojne.Atij
 i intereson te kenaqe kerkesat e amerikaneve dhe ruseve,zgjidhe hallet e tyre dhe fitoje kredi 
dhe mbeshtetje ne politiken e jashtme.Ai perkrahu edhe Erdoganin e Turqise per te njejtat motive dhe arsye,
arsye personale egoiste te tijat dhe ska asnje lidhje me kombin.

----------


## shigjeta

*Ligji nuk e lejon importin e armëve kimike në Siri. Mediu: Vendi ynë nuk i ka kapacitetet për këtë proces*

Teksa mediat e huaja shkruajne se Shqiperia mund te jete nje nga vendet qe do te perdoret per asgjesimin e arsenalit te armeve kimike te Sirise, Fatmir Mediu, si ish minister Mjedisit dhe me heret edhe i Mbrojtjes, thote se vendi yne nuk i ka kapacitetet per te trajtuar keto lende, sepse ende nuk i ka mbyllur ende llogarite me mbetjet e nxjerra nga shkaterrimi i arsenalit te vet kimik.
 Ne 2007 ne Qafe Molle me asistenc te DASH , faze edhe trajtmi mbas shkaterrimit te mbetjeteve qe duan trajtim perfundimtare  shprehet Mediu.
Ne Shqiperi nuk ka as landfille dhe as teknologji qe i trajton perfundimisht keto lende. Ndaj Mediu thote se nje proces i pakontrolluar, do te ishte i rrezikshem. 
Ne rolin e ish ministrit te Mjedisit, ai thote se ligjet shqiptare e ndalojne importin e te tilla lendeve kimike. 
 Ligji nuk e lejon importin e lendeve te rrezikshme, asnje lloje mbetje, pyetja eshte a do te vine si mbetje apo jo?...-thekson ish ministri i mjedisit.
Ndaj ai thote se pervecse nje vullneti te mire politik ndaj kerkeses qe mund te vije nga Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes, thelbesore eshte ceshtja e ligjeve dhe kapaciteteve qe Shqiperia ka per ta marre persiper kete proces.

_ABC_

----------

